# PFF has 2 Rod Building & Repair Forums.



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

Just thought I would mention the fact that there is a "Rod Building & Repair" forum under General Discussion http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f64/
And a totally separate one called the same thing under Fishing Gear and Tackle http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/. Seems like it might be a good idea to combine them?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

been that way for several yrs and the owners saw fit to not change it.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Always wondered the same thing...


----------

